
NLP,DM – General Architecture for Text Engineering (University of Sheffield) - Trun_wal
https://gate.ac.uk/
======
Trun_wal
I intend to use this platform to build my own text parser (in a product). Some
queries:

1\. How robust it is? 2\. I have written my code in C#, and to migrate it to
GATE I have to write all code in GATE Developer from scratch using JAPE. Is
there a way to speed up this migration?

Thanks

